# Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe



## Hartmut (12. Sep. 2007)

Guten Morgen Teichlinge 

unser Teich ist nicht besonders groß - ca. 750 L Fassungsvermögen. Mit welcher Wasserpumpe  kann ich bei Bedarf den Teich leeren? Das Wasser ist ca. 4 Wochen im Teich, derzeit nicht ganz klar, es wurde bepflanzt, einige Wasserpflanzen kommen am Samstag dazu. Aber generell sollte doch auch der Teich 1-2 Mal im Jahr gesäubert werden. Mit welchen Pumpenart kann ich das Wasser abpumpen ?

Danke

Gruß

Hartmut


----------



## geecebird (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Hallo,

es kommt darauf an, was neben den Pflanzen noch im Teich ist. Wenn du keine Fischis drin hast, dann reicht doch eigentlich eine ganz normale Schmutzwassertauchpumpe, welche du hier und da für -20% im Baumarkt bekommt. Wenn du aber Fischis hast, dann solltest du auch einen Filter betreiben, wie auch immer der gestaltet wird. Dann würde ich diese Pumpe nehmen.


----------



## Silke (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Hallo,
wieso sollte der Teich gereinigt werden? Du hast ihn doch gerade erst befüllt. Da must du erstmal nix tun. Nur zum rauspumpen reicht irgendeine Pumpe aus dem Baumarkt, das muss nix besonderes sein.(auch nix Großes bei dem Volumen) Nur wenn du Dauerbetrieb möchtest, sollte es was besseres sein.
Ich säubere meinen Teich nie, d.h. ich sammle ab und zu abgestorbene Blätter und Schlamm raus, aber das Wasser bleibt immer drin.


----------



## jochen (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Hallo Hartmut,



			
				Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> Aber generell sollte doch auch der Teich 1-2 Mal im Jahr gesäubert werden.



wer hat dir denn das geraten... 

Das ist einer der gröbsten Fehler den du machen kannst.

Dein Teich entwickelt sich nach dem du Substrat und Pflanzen eingebracht hast.
Die Bakterien welche die Nährstoffe abbauen besiedeln so langsam deinen Teich, es entwickelt sich ein System das man auch das Teichgleichgewicht nennt.

Im Frühjahr wird wohl kaum zu vermeiden sein, das die Algen schneller wachsen als deine neu eingebrachten Pflanzen. Das nennt man Algenblüte.
Im Frühsommer wird der Teich langsam klar.
Das bedeutet die höheren Pflanzen die sich bis dahin entwickelt haben entziehen den Algen die Närstoffe.
Die Bakterien die sich bis dahin aufgebaut haben halten deine Wasserwerte in Ordnung (hat nichts mit klaren Wasser zu tun)

So erreichst du mit etwas Geduld (kann zwei drei Jahre dauern) einen Teich an den du deine Freude hast.

Wenn du das Wasser ablässt, den Teich reinigst, machst du die ganze Biologie und somit das Ziel einen Teich mit biologischen Gleichgewicht zu bekommen kaputt, und du fängst von vorne an.


----------



## Hartmut (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Hallo Teichlinge,

leider macht mich das grün werdende Wasser etwas unruhig. Das hat sich seit 2 Tagen arg verschlimmert..

Gruß

Hartmut


----------



## herten04 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Hallo Hartmut.


			
				Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Teichlinge,
> 
> leider macht mich das grün werdende Wasser etwas unruhig. Das hat sich seit 2 Tagen arg verschlimmert..
> 
> ...


Wie ist es denn mit einem Bild damit man sich einen Überblick über Deine Pflanzen machen kann.


----------



## w-cl203 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Wenn das Schwebealgen sind, was bei einer Erstbefüllung mit Leitungswasser überaus normal ist, dann nützt es überhaupt nix, den Teich leer zu pumpen und wieder aufzufüllen. Die kommen wieder keine Frage.  Auch unser Teich ,nur zu ca. 20% mit Leitungswasser gefüllt, wurde nach 3 Woche sehr grün, Fotobeweis eingebracht. Fischies wurden mit Zeitgleich mit UVC eingesetzt, da war das Wasser schon grün,keine Teicherde, nur Schmiersand und Substrat. Wir hofften, es würde auch ohne UVC dieses Jahr gehen, aber wir wurden eines besseren belehrt. : 
Wenn Du keine Fischies hast, kannst ein paar mehr Wasserflöhe einsetzen oder Dich einfach in Geduld fassen, wenn der Nährstoffüberschuß aufgebraucht ist, verschwinden die wieder. Was passieren kann, daß dann die Fadenalgen kommen, aber die lassen sich ja "ernten":


----------



## Silke (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Hallo,
Tina hat recht. Völlig normal, dass dein wasser nach 4 Wochen grün wird. Deine eingesetzten Pflanzen müssen erstmal anwachsen, bevor sie sich um dein Wasser kümmern können. Das wird wohl erst nächstes Jahr sein.
Also sei geduldig, setze noch mehr Pflanzen ein, damit die im Frühjahr dann so richtig loslegen können. Du hast doch keine Teicherde drin, oder? Und Fische hoffentlich auch nicht...
Einer Bekannten von mir habe ich Fadenalgen in den Teich getan, damit diese die Schwebealgen aushungern. Funktioniert bei dir vielleicht auch.


----------



## Hartmut (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Hallo,
vielen dank für das Feedback. Am We werde ich noch einige Pflanzen hinein setzen. Fische (wenige) erst im Frühjahr. Auf jeden Fall spannend..

Danke

Hartmut


----------



## w-cl203 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teich abpumpen - welche Wasserpumpe*

Nur damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt, unser Teich ist dank UVC mittlerweile glasklar   , trotz der gründelnden Fischies, die es lieben zwischenden Steinen im Lehm zu wühlen, aber das Risiko war einkalkuliert. Nun hoffen wir von Fadenalgen veschont zu bleiben  :beeten: :beeten: , damit unser Ministör nicht hängenbleiben kann. 

Hartmut, bitte auf keinen Fall Wasser tauschen, die Natur wird es schon richten und mit den Pflanzen so gut wie überhaupt keine Erde mit in den Teich bringen, denn die ist Gift.  : ansonsten


----------

